

HN Shanghai meetup - Sept. 7th 2011 - wiredcraft

When did the last HN meetup occurred in Shanghai? Was there even one?<p>Let's start or restart such gathering! Shanghai is a small world and we already have crossed one another paths more than once, it would be nice to get you all involved to share your past experiences, projects, latest geeky stuff, etc.<p>Where? Let's head to the Abbey Road, at the corner of YueYang road and DongPin road in the French Concession (Puxi). A couple of beers at special prices, finger food, old faces, new faces, Chinese, Foreigners, you are all welcome to join in! 
 http://www.abbeyroad-shanghai.com/
 http://www.dianping.com/shop/2129929<p>When? Wednesday September 7th 2011 - starting at 7pm.<p>Please send us an email to hn (at) wiredcraft.com in order to book tables, the 10 first to confirm and arrive will get their first beer on the house.
======
hunvreus
<http://wiredcraft.github.com/hnshanghai>

All the technology addicts in the Shanghai area are welcome; meet us next
Wednesday at Abbey Road for beer and geeky chatting. Personally, we're into
things like node.js, GIS, Android or full text search engines (Sphinx, Elastic
Search), but eager to chat about anything.

First round of beers on us.

------
intuitionhq
I won't be in Shanghai at that time, but I'd love to meetup with you and
anyone else between 6th-18th of October...

~~~
wiredcraft
We'd actually like to have such event on a monthly basis, your schedule for
October would match !

We'll keep you posted for the future meetup.

